# More daft ebay bidders



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Can't decide who's really at fault here. I mean you shouldn't bid on something that you haven't really read the description of, but all the same, the only reason someone's selling it is so that someone who hasn't read it properly will be conned.

And it is a con, though it will probably be completely legal if challenged...

Anyway, the link.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 78249&rd=1


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

interesting one.... agree with u, surely if you're going to spend Â£100 odd you;ll read the description in detail

(i hope!!)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ahh......BUT! Did you see the sellers other item which was for sale? :roll: :lol:

Go on. Go take a look? :lol:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

could be the seller is also the bidder or bidders are seller's friends.... and done just for the 'fun' of it...unless a real stupid punter comes along.... you will note he has never sold anything on eBay before and the latest bidder has never bought anything...... QED?


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

It should also state " With this ticket you have just as much of a chance of getting into the final as the England team do"


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

This is on a par with the xbox cardboard box from a few weeks ago ....Â£120!!!!! Are people really this daft? :lol:


----------

